# Tan points coming in!! ;)



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Me and my bwother was twying to pway and my mommy kept taking pictures! Her said my tan points are coming but I keep looking and no has come over yet? So I just keep pwaying with Weo, my best fwiend. 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is so precious! I just want to cuddle her and feel her soft puppy fur


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahahaha awwwww!!!! what a furry munchkin


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes girls, she is so furry!! Her mom and dad are both long coats so I'm curious to see how her coat fills in!! She was giving Leo a run for her treats tonight!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes girls, she is so furry!! Her mom and dad are both long coats so I'm curious to see how her coat fills in!! She was giving Leo a run for her treats tonight!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


awww reminds me of kc. her parents are both longhair as well and she is doublecoated! her bathdays are so much longer than dexters time LOL :lol: treats!!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> awww reminds me of kc. her parents are both longhair as well and she is doublecoated! her bathdays are so much longer than dexters time LOL :lol: treats!!!!!


Oh really? I didn't know that!! Her coat is so beautiful! I hope Mimi's turns out like that too!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Look at all that tan! I love that her and Leo are bffs. So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been gone for a week, an she's grown so much!!! Such a cutie patootie  

Her and Leo are going to have almost opposite coloring, so sweet. He's got the dark sabling, she's got tan points! Her tan really is coming in. She's gonna be a furry one, look at the fluff on her already! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I swear this baby girl is getting cuter by the minute! :love2: Such a little teddy,
she looks so sweet Zorana. I love her little eyebrows, just like her uncle Benji.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww I love the tan points! what a cutie!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Look at all that tan! I love that her and Leo are bffs. So cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too! It's like they know they have the same mommy! I tell Leo he is her babysitter, haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I've been gone for a week, an she's grown so much!!! Such a cutie patootie
> 
> Her and Leo are going to have almost opposite coloring, so sweet. He's got the dark sabling, she's got tan points! Her tan really is coming in. She's gonna be a furry one, look at the fluff on her already!
> 
> ...


She is getting SO big! And she's kinda a chunky monkey too! We go to the vet in 2 weeks, I'm curious to see how much she weighs. 
Karen said the same thing, they're like the exact opposite in color! Love my hairy monsters!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> She is so precious! I just want to cuddle her and feel her soft puppy fur
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amy, if she keeps up this crazy girl behavior, I may have to send her to u!!! Then u can get ur snuggles! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I swear this baby girl is getting cuter by the minute! :love2: Such a little teddy,
> she looks so sweet Zorana. I love her little eyebrows, just like her uncle Benji.


Awwww thank you dear! She "looks" sweet, let get that straight!! The only time she's sweet is when she's sleeping! Yes, just like uncle B!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute Mimi playing with her big brother Leo!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Aww I love the tan points! what a cutie!


Thanks kitty! I'm happy they're finally showing up, her brother who is a black and tan had his tan points fill in above his eyes at like 4 weeks and I was so jealous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks kitty! I'm happy they're finally showing up, her brother who is a black and tan had his tan points fill in above his eyes at like 4 weeks and I was so jealous!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bijou has a black and tan face! I loooove the eyebrows! ha ha
The new baby has some "tan" markings now but since she's red sable I'm sure it will change


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lupita's mom said:


> So cute Mimi playing with her big brother Leo!


Pat, it melts my heart! Mojo and Lola did not play like that with Leo as a pup, so he's making up for lost time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is beyond precious, and gets more beautiful with every new set of pics. :love5: Weo is berry handshum too!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Bijou has a black and tan face! I loooove the eyebrows! ha ha
> The new baby has some "tan" markings now but since she's red sable I'm sure it will change


That's what Leo is, a red sable. You should post some pics so we can see her and fall in love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Awwwww! Love her as always.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's what Leo is, a red sable. You should post some pics so we can see her and fall in love!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Done lady! :coolwink:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh little munchkin Mimi, I knew those brows were there all along and don't they look the bee's knees!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh little munchkin Mimi, I knew those brows were there all along and don't they look the bee's knees!!!


You did call that one didn't you


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

She is so sweet!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

So cuuuuuute!!!!!!! I love tan points (my girls obviously shows it) she is so so so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

awwww princess Mimi I love your tan eyebrows.
You are such a cutie pie!!!! <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is growing up so cute! Love her!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Precious. Her coloring is superb!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't believe how fast they change. Prince is a double coat and he is one furry little man....Mimi will likely be very furry too!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi says thanks for all the love!! Di, you called it!! I can't believe how fast she is changing and growing, I wanna keep her tiny forever!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She's so adorable. I love that she's developing her little eyebrows!


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

Both of them are absolutely adorable.


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww she's so precious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG she has THE cutest little face ever!!! Love her little collar, too!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> She's so adorable. I love that she's developing her little eyebrows!


Thanks Melissa!! I love it too!! Finally!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Darlene said:


> Both of them are absolutely adorable.


Awh thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

JessicaLynch said:


> Aww she's so precious
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Jessica!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> OMG she has THE cutest little face ever!!! Love her little collar, too!


Thank you! Maybe your next baby will be a black and tan too!! I can't wait to see her!! (Or him?)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! The pics of brother and sister playing together is darling! I thought nothing could be more adorable than the pic of Mimi standing there looking like an angel...until I scrolled down and saw her sitting there with her head tilted. That is just cuteness overload!! <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my goodness!! The pics of brother and sister playing together is darling! I thought nothing could be more adorable than the pic of Mimi standing there looking like an angel...until I scrolled down and saw her sitting there with her head tilted. That is just cuteness overload!! <3


Thank you Tina! You're so sweet! She was totally loving the camera last night. I kept whistling and she was so intrigued by it! How is lulu doing on the prednisone??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

